# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  K\Z Dream - Κλίση 10 μοιρών στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου

## Espresso Venezia

Στις 18-9-2007 το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Dream, Ισραηλινών συμφερόντων, παρουσίασε κλίση 10 μοιρών, με συνέπεια να του απαγορευθεί ο απόπλους και να βρίσκεται δεμένο μέχρι και σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, υπό καθεστώς κατάσχεσης - πλειστηριασμού - πώλησης (???)

Ας θυμηθούμε από δημοσιεύματα του τύπου, τι ακριβώς είχε συμβεί.




> *Σε δύο κορμούς δέντρων που είχαν χρησιμοποιηθεί για να φράξουν πρόχειρα τα στόμια μιας δεξαμενής λυμάτων που έβαζε νερά κρεμάστηκαν οι ζωές των 931 επιβατών και των 341 μελών του πληρώματος του κρουαζιερόπλοιου «Dream».* 
> 
> Το δεξαμενόπλοιο παρουσίασε κλίση δέκα μοιρών την ώρα που είχε ζητήσει άδεια απόπλου από το λιμάνι της Ρόδου την περασμένη Τρίτη. Ένας λιμενικός που παρατήρησε την κλίση δεν έδωσε την άδεια, με αποτέλεσμα να αποτραπεί, σύμφωνα με τη δικογραφία η οποία σχηματίστηκε εις βάρος των υπευθύνων του πλοίου, ένα προσχεδιασμένο ναυάγιο. 
> Σήμερα στον ανακριτή Ρόδου απολογούνται ο πλοίαρχος, ο α΄ μηχανικός, ο αρχιμηχανικός, ο ύπαρχος και ο Ισραηλινός πλοιοκτήτης. Όπως φαίνεται όμως όλοι γνώριζαν ότι το κρουαζιερόπλοιο «Dream» ήταν προβληματικό. Το ομολόγησε και ο ίδιος ο πλοίαρχός του Βασίλης Κασίμης, ο οποίος στην πρώτη κατάθεσή του στο Λιμεναρχείο Ρόδου τόνισε πως όταν το πλοίο ταξίδευε τη Δευτέρα 17 Σεπτεμβρίου και προτού φτάσει στο λιμάνι της Αλάνιας Τουρκίας, διαπιστώθηκε μικρή αύξηση εισροής ύδατος στη Νο 2 δεξαμενή βοθρολυμάτων. 
> Όταν το κρουαζιερόπλοιο έφτασε στην Αλάνια κλήθηκε Τούρκος δύτης, ο οποίος ανέφερε- όπως λέει ο πλοίαρχος- μια μικρή διαρροή λυμάτων από το ένα στόμιο της δεξαμενής. Ο πλοίαρχος υποστηρίζει στην κατάθεσή του ότι «λόγω στενότητας χρόνου και μη ύπαρξης τεχνικών ευκολιών στο συγκεκριμένο λιμάνι, σε συνδυασμό με την περίοδο εορτής του Ραμαζανίου, όπου όλα υπολειτουργούν στις μουσουλμανικές χώρες, αποφασίσαμε και ταπώσαμε τις δύο συγκεκριμένες εξαγωγές με δύο ξύλινες τάπες σαν μέτρο ασφάλειας». 
> 
> *Υπερχείλισαν* 
> Έτσι το κρουαζιερόπλοιο «Dream», με σημαία Μπαχαμών, ισραηλινών συμφερόντων, απέπλευσε από την Αλάνια Τουρκίας με προορισμό τη Ρόδο, όπου από τα ξημερώματα της περασμένης Τρίτης εμφανίστηκε υπερχείλιση στους βόθρους με αποτέλεσμα τα βοθρολύματα να καταλήγουν στις σεντίνες- στις δεξαμενές έρματος. Και από τις 2 το μεσημέρι, όταν πια το πλοίο είχε πλευρίσει στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, άρχισε να παρουσιάζει κλίση. Τελικά- και αφού κατεβλήθησαν μεγάλες προσπάθειες από ξηράς με τη χρησιμοποίηση βυτιοφόρων- το κρουαζιερόπλοιο ήρθε «στα ίσα του» την επόμενη ημέρα. 
> Όμως ο εισαγγελέας Πρωτοδικών Ρόδου Γ. Οικονόμου διέταξε να γίνει έλεγχος στα ύφαλα. Οι δύτες διαπίστωσαν ότι στα δύο στόμια της δεξαμενής που παρουσίαζε εισροή υδάτων είχαν τοποθετηθεί σαν «σφήνες» κορμοί δέντρων(!). Έτσι, άσκησε ποινικές διώξεις σε βαθμό κακουργήματος εναντίον του πλοιάρχου, του α΄ μηχανικού, του αρχιμηχανικού, του υπάρχου και του ισραηλινού πλοιοκτήτη (που επέβαινε στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο) για πρόκληση ναυαγίου με τη μορφή της προσάραξης από πρόθεση και για διατάραξη της ασφάλειας πλοίων από πρόθεση. 
> ...


Πηγή : *TA NEA*

----------


## Petros

Καλημερα σας.

Γινονται αναφορες για προσχεδιασμενο ναυαγιο και προσαραξη απο προθεση.

Γιατι υπαρχει αυτη η υποψια? (και δεν υποθετουμε οτι το καραβι ηταν σε αθλια κατασταση - πραγμα εξισου εγληματικο).

----------


## Apostolos

Απο έγκυρη πηγή είχα ακούσει ότι το πλοίο δέν είναι και στην καλύτερη δυνατή κατάσταση. Αυτά τα πλοία χρειάζονται την Καραβαϊκη τους χειμωνιάτικους μήνες για να βγάλουν τα σπασμένα και αυτό το πλοίο δέν μπορεί να δει τις Αμερικανικές ακτές ουτε... στο χάρτη!

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Απο έγκυρη πηγή είχα ακούσει ότι το πλοίο δέν είναι και στην καλύτερη δυνατή κατάσταση. Αυτά τα πλοία χρειάζονται την Καραβαϊκη τους χειμωνιάτικους μήνες για να βγάλουν τα σπασμένα και αυτό το πλοίο δέν μπορεί να δει τις Αμερικανικές ακτές ουτε... στο χάρτη!


Mε παραγματικο ενδιαφερον θα ακουγα γιατι χρειαζονται την Καραιβικη το χειμωνα α υ τ α  τα πλοια για να βγαλουν τα σπασμενα!
Ομως ποια σπασμενα ?
Δηλαδη το καλοκαιρι μπαινει μεσα η εταιρεια απο τη χρηση του πλοιου η το χειμωνα αν δεν το Ναυλωση η δεν το παροπλιση, η λυση ειναι Caribbean?
Με ενδιαφερει πραγματικα.

----------


## gvaggelas

Η Μεσόγειος αποτελεί την δεύτερη αγορά κρουαζιέρας παγκοσμίως. Όμως κακά τα ψέματα οι περισσότερες κρουαζιέρες εκτελούνται κατά την διάρκεια των καλοκαιρινών μηνών. Δεν λέει κάποιος ότι αυτούς τους μήνες τα κρουαζιερόπλοια παρουσιάζουν σίγουρα ζημιές. Απλά πρέπει να σκεφτούμε ότι η αγορά της Μεσογείου είναι μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβριο, άντε Οκτώβρη και έπειτα ξαναρχίζουν από Μάιο. Δεν μιλάω για το σύνολο των εταιρειών, υπάρχουν και αυτές που προσφέρουν κρουαζιέρες όλο το χρόνο, αλλά τα περισσότερα πλοία εμφανίζονται το καλοκαίρι. Μιλώντας για τις εταιρείες που δεν πραγματοποιούν κρουαζιέρες όλες το χρόνο, τότε έχουν ένα κενό (μεγάλη μείωση ζήτησης) για 6 με 7 μήνες. Ακόμα και αν παροπλίσεις το πλοίο θα έχεις το κόστος κεφαλαίου (αποσβέσεις), ασφάλεια και την συντήρησή του. ¶ρα για ποιο λόγο να μην μετακινήσεις το πλοίο σου στην Καραιβική εκείνο το χρονικό διάστημα, όπου οι καιρικές συνθήκες είναι καλύτερες και ευνοούν την πραγματοποίηση μίας κρουαζιέρας?

----------


## Apostolos

Με κάλυψες! Αυτά εννοούσα σπασμένα!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Για να κανει μια εταιρεια operation στην Καραιβικη δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο.
Καθε εταιρεια απευθεινεται σε συγκεκριμενο κοινο,ειτε αυτο εγκειται σε εθνικοτητες ειτε σε κοστος εισητηριου.
Για να δραστηριοποιηθεις οποτε στην αγορα αυτη χρειαζεται να εχεις τις απαιτουμενες κρατησεις τουλαχιστον ενα χρονο πριν,να εχεις κλεισει τους ντοκους κλπ.
Αν η εταιρεια απευθυνεται σε ευρωπαιους η Β.Αφικανους τοτε το κοστος της κρουαζιερας αυξανεται λογω του αεροπορικου εισητηριου.
Εχει κανεις την εντυπωση οτι ο _Μ/S DREAM_ ειναι σε θεση να κανει τετοιο operation και να ανταγωνιστει ποιους?
Το θεμα δεν ειναι λοιπον τι χρειαζεται το πλοιο,αλλα πως μπορει η εταιρεια του να  το διαχειριστει.

----------


## gvaggelas

Και ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα στο να φυιάξεις ένα πλάνο όπου μέχρι Οκτώβρη είσαι Μεσόγειο και από Δεκέμβρη είσαι Καραιβική. ¶λλωστε τα λιμάνια κάνουν τεμενάδες για να προσελκύσουν κρουαζιερόπλοια (αφήνουν μεγάλα χρηματικά ποσά στις τοπικές κοινωνίες (έξοδα επιβατών, πληρώματος, εταιρείας).
Δεύτερον οι κρουαζιέρες έχουν σαν πρωταρχικό στόχο του Αμερικανούς που είναι και η μεγαλύτερη πηγή της ζήτησης. Ακολουθούν οι Ευρωπαίοι, αλλά όχι όλοι (ζήτηση κυρίως από Αγγλία, Ισπανία, Γερμανία). Τί και αν αυξάνεται το εισιτήριο. Αν έχεις τα χρήματα να κάνεις κρουαζιέρα σημαίνει ότι έχεις υπολογίσει και αυτό το κόστος. ¶λλωστε το Sea Diamond την ημέρα του ναυαγίου μετέφερε κυρίως Αμερικανούς τουρίστες. Επίσης να συνυπολογίσεις ότι όταν κάνεις κρουαζιέρα την σνδυάζεις τουλάχιστον στην φαντασία σου με θάλασσα και ήλιο. Τον χειμώνα αυτή τη δυνατότητα στην προσφέρει μόνο η Καραιβική. Υπάρχει βέβαια και η αγορά του Ινδικού Ωκεανού η οποία όμως δεν έχει αναπτυχθεί ακόμη. 
Σε ότι αφορά την ικανότητα τς εταιρείας να κάνει operation του πλοίου στο επίπεδο που επικρατεί στην Καραιβική. Μία πολύ καλή απάντηση είναι η επιτυχία της easy cruise. Δεν είχε εκτεταμένο δίκτυο πρακτόρων, ούτε ολόκληρο στόλο, όμως έπιασε στην αγορά της Καραιβικής, οπότε γιατί και κάποια άλλη εταιρεία να μην εφαρμόσει μία στρατηγική προσέλκυσης των επιβατών χαμηλότερου εισοδήματος. Ακόμα όμως και αν δεν θέλει ή δεν μπορεί η ίδια εταιρεία να κάνει τέτοια διαχείριση, μπορεί να ναυλώσει το πλοίο της σε έναν τρίτο operator. Πάντως σε καμία περίπτωση δεν τη συμφέρει να το παροπλίσει. Όταν αγοράζεις ένα αυτοκίνητο δεν το χρησιμοποιείς μόνο έξι μήνες τον χρόνο!!! Εκτός ποια αν το πλοίο είναι τόσο παλιό που ούτε αποσβέσεις έχει, ούτε σε ενδιαφέρει αν θα συντηρηθεί, καθώς μπορεί να πάει για καρφίτσες.

----------


## cruiser

Πολυ καλη η προσεγγηση στο θεμα αλλα να ξεκινηση μια μικρη εταιρια κρουαζιερες στην Καραιβηκη ειναι σαν να ανοιγης μπακαλικο διπλα σε σκαλβενιτη!!! (CARNIVAL, RCI ) 
Οσο για Ευρωπαιους επιβατες μεσαιου εισοδιματος το κοστος ειναι μεγαλο για αυτους, οι Ευρωπαιοι υψηλου εισοδηματος προτιμουν τις μεγαλες εταιριες.
Ακομα και η THOMSON το δοκιμασε και δεν την συνεφερε !!!!
Βεβαια η αγορα εχει χωρο για ολους αλλα θελει καλη οργανωση και ανταγωνιστικο προιον που δυστηχως μικρες εταιριες που δουλευουν στη Μεσογειο  δεν το εχουν.
Δεν μπορεις πχ με παλιο πλοιο και μικρο να εχεις περιπου το ιδιο εισιτηριο με ενα πλοιο τις Carnival!!!
Kαι αν περιλαβης και Αμερικανικο λιμανι στο δρομολογιο τα πραγματα αλλαζουν κατα πολυ (Κανονισμοι για την ασφαλεια, και νεοι κανονισμοι για το περιβαλον, USPH etc) Καθως και γραφειοκρατικες διαδικασιες με την υπηρεσια αλλοδαπων για μη Αμερικανους επιβατες.
Οπως αναφερα και πιο πανω χωρος υπαρχη αλλα θελη οργανωση.
Οσο αναφορα την easy cruise και το προιον που προσφερη ειναι κατι καινουργιο και μενει να δουμε αν θα πετυχη, δεν νομιζω ομως οτι δουλευει με κερδος - ο καιρος θα δειξει.

----------

